# Spousal Help



## ccw40 (Oct 14, 2014)

The company I work for is thinking about moving me to China soon. Should I ask for spousal help and if so what exactly should I ask them to help us with?


----------



## Zhongshan Billy (May 18, 2014)

The very first thing is that you should make sure than any accommodation offered or rented has a Western Style oven fitted. Most western women and a number of western men who cook and who come here have great difficulty in adjusting to a stove with just two burners and no oven at all which the vast majority of kitchens here are fitted with.

You can buy little stand alone ovens, smaller than a microwave cooker but they are not very good.

Zhongshan Billy


----------



## Eric in china (Jul 8, 2014)

Any idea which part of China?


----------



## cschrd2 (Oct 31, 2011)

I assume your speaking about the support your spouse might need during & after the move:
1: visa
2: if she is working now ask your employer to support her work permit . without that its pretty difficult to get.
3. Language and cultural training.
Think these are the most important.
Good luck


----------

